# Total newbie looking for some pointers



## syntax_error (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi all!
I've been looking for a MA style but I soon realized that there's a lot out there and not all will fit everybody.
I'm a 19yr old 6' tall, 175lb male but I'm not the sporty type. Most of the time I'm rather calm and mind my own business. I've been approached by many people on the streets a number of times from my young age, forcing for money and such; never have gotten into a fight though. Frankly because I'm not the fighting type.
However, now I'm looking for a strong type of MA that can and very quickly bring down and opponent. Like I said, I'm not the fighting type, but I'm not the type that would just stand and stay if I'm under attack. I also think I need some work in my personality, confidence and I get nervous quickly.
So, what do you guys think?
Sorry for the long post.
Hope to hear from you'll soon.
Thanks


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 23, 2008)

Any MA has the potential of fitting hte bill...there's just so mch to consider...do you want to puinch/kick your way out of trouble, would you rather throw and pin/submit?  Weapons?

the best thing to do is look ing ht ephone book and on the internet for all the schools in yourt area.  Go visit them all.  Take time to talk to the instructors, watch some classes...even participate in a few.  Most good instructors will let you take a class or two top try things out for cheap or free.

When you find the right palce, you'll know.

If you want, let us know what's available to you asnd we can help educate you about various styles.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 23, 2008)

syntax_error said:


> Hi all!
> I've been looking for a MA style but I soon realized that there's a lot out there and not all will fit everybody.
> I'm a 19yr old 6' tall, 175lb male but I'm not the sporty type. Most of the time I'm rather calm and mind my own business. I've been approached by many people on the streets a number of times from my young age, forcing for money and such; never have gotten into a fight though. Frankly because I'm not the fighting type.
> However, now I'm looking for a strong type of MA that can and very quickly bring down and opponent. Like I said, I'm not the fighting type, but I'm not the type that would just stand and stay if I'm under attack. I also think I need some work in my personality, confidence and I get nervous quickly.
> ...


First off welcome to Martial Talk. 2nd. Welcome to the world of Martial Arts. 3rd. If you stay around a while and look at the various topics you'll see that yours is hardly a LONG post. :wink1: 
But do cruise around a bit here on MT go back to the main forum menu page and scroll down the various arts that are represented and click on the main heading then pick out topics and read on. 
Or even easier use the search engine we got here... it's fantastic and very helpful. 

You're right no one art fits everyone but then again not everyone fits into ONE art. You'll find a number of folks here are multi-art folks and some are faithful to just one. 
What you want to do and how you want to go about doing it helps in making a good choice as to which art you might want to study. I'm not going to start naming names here because I might forget one and then get a neg rep (ask about that later) and I just can't stand those.
Others here will chime in and probably help you out better than I can. :asian:


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 23, 2008)

I can't say anything different/ better than the previous two posts, but I agree 100%-  check out what's available to you in your area, look around on here, etc.  Welcome by the way, happy posting, and best wishes on your search.  Feel free to ask more questions!


----------



## Drac (Oct 23, 2008)

Cannot add to what has already been said...Don't forget to drop by the *Meet and Greet* section and introduce yourself to everyone if you have not done so already...


----------



## zDom (Oct 23, 2008)

I would definately "shop around" and find the BEST INSTRUCTOR in your area.

In my opinion, this is much more important than "style."

And welcome to MT


----------



## syntax_error (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys!

Ok, will definitely shop around some of the places here. In the meantime I have some small questions.
As for my preferences, I'm not much in to grapping, so I guess kicks and punches are the way for me. 
Is kung fu better suited for a person with a short build? Krav Maga looks pretty practical. Are other MA as practical as this style (like disarming a gun)? Muay thai looks pretty agressive, which is something I'm looking for in a MA style. m..any thoughts?
I'm also palnning on taking Tai Chi lessons.


----------



## Frostbite (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome!

I'm taking Muay Thai right now and I agree it has a strong offense but it's also more of a sport than a self defense system.  That's not to say it doesn't have self defense applications but you won't see a lot of Muay Thai schools practicing knife disarms, for instance.

If you're looking for a fighting system that focuses more on self defense, there's still plenty out there.  I'm also currently taking Kali (one of the Filipino martial arts--FMAs) and can't say enough good things about it.  Some other systems that might suit you based on your description of what you're looking for are Krav Maga, Kenpo, or Hapkido.  Your best bet though, as others have pointed out, is to read up in more detail on the styles available in your area, watch some videos on YouTube, and try to take some introductory classes at the schools that interest you.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Syntax best thing to do is try different styles and ask the teacher's your question and concerns.  You will find a teacher can really change a person's perception of an art. That is why it is most important to find a good teacher because they can show you what you're looking for regardless of the art. Good luck!!


----------



## ares (Oct 25, 2008)

hello, I chose to take Kempo for the fact that I didn't want to do a lot of high kicks. It's close fighting so take down's are quick and usually painful to the attacker. There is some kicking involved, but nothing like other forms of ma's. Look around and sit in on some classes and talk with the instructors.


----------

